# S. geryi



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi all,

A french friend of mine (Jackass) wants to know a little bit more about S. geryi









Here are his questions :

- How many liters are necessary for one of them ?
- How is their temperament ?
- What do they like to eat (the same thing as P. nattereri) ?
- Do you have any important thing to say about them ?

I think that's all, thank you


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

this is about all i can give you geryi


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A french friend of mine (Jackass) wants to know a little bit more about S. geryi
> 
> ...


they can be kept in shoals, but they are a parasite typ of fish, meaning they nip at fins but if the tank is large enough sa about 500 liters about 2-3 may be kept together i belive
they eat anything just like any other P
moi ossi je ta ver une geri mai ille et deficle pour trouvez, excuse my spelling, je habbit dons les estates unis pui je pas practices


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

joey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A french friend of mine (Jackass) wants to know a little bit more about S. geryi
> 
> ...


they can be kept in shoals, but they are a parasite typ of fish, meaning they nip at fins but if the tank is large enough sa about 500 liters about 2-3 may be kept together i belive
they eat anything just like any other P
moi ossi je ta ver une geri mai ille et deficle pour trouvez, excuse my spelling, je habbit dons les estates unis pui je pas practices








[/quote]

Je n'est parle pas en francias


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A french friend of mine (Jackass) wants to know a little bit more about S. geryi
> 
> ...


they can be kept in shoals, but they are a parasite typ of fish, meaning they nip at fins but if the tank is large enough sa about 500 liters about 2-3 may be kept together i belive
they eat anything just like any other P
moi ossi je ta ver une geri mai ille et deficle pour trouvez, excuse my spelling, je habbit dons les estates unis pui je pas practices








[/quote]

Je n'est parle pas en francias








[/quote]
ontarian


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

joey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A french friend of mine (Jackass) wants to know a little bit more about S. geryi
> 
> ...


they can be kept in shoals, but they are a parasite typ of fish, meaning they nip at fins but if the tank is large enough sa about 500 liters about 2-3 may be kept together i belive
they eat anything just like any other P
moi ossi je ta ver une geri mai ille et deficle pour trouvez, excuse my spelling, je habbit dons les estates unis pui je pas practices








[/quote]

Je n'est parle pas en francias








[/quote]
ontarian








[/quote]
Your French and info on S. Geryi is all wrong


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A french friend of mine (Jackass) wants to know a little bit more about S. geryi
> 
> ...


they can be kept in shoals, but they are a parasite typ of fish, meaning they nip at fins but if the tank is large enough sa about 500 liters about 2-3 may be kept together i belive
they eat anything just like any other P
moi ossi je ta ver une geri mai ille et deficle pour trouvez, excuse my spelling, je habbit dons les estates unis pui je pas practices








[/quote]

Je n'est parle pas en francias








[/quote]
ontarian








[/quote]
Your French and info on S. Geryi is all wrong








[/quote]
sweet, well thats the info i read on the species, and thanks for giving your tips being as though you have some and i also said my french spelling isnt good, but your negativity is most welcomed


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

joey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A french friend of mine (Jackass) wants to know a little bit more about S. geryi
> 
> ...


they can be kept in shoals, but they are a parasite typ of fish, meaning they nip at fins but if the tank is large enough sa about 500 liters about 2-3 may be kept together i belive
they eat anything just like any other P
moi ossi je ta ver une geri mai ille et deficle pour trouvez, excuse my spelling, je habbit dons les estates unis pui je pas practices








[/quote]

Je n'est parle pas en francias








[/quote]
ontarian








[/quote]
Your French and info on S. Geryi is all wrong








[/quote]
sweet, well thats the info i read on the species, and thanks for giving your tips being as though you have some and i also said my french spelling isnt good, but your negativity is most welcomed








[/quote]
Negativity?.............. Im sorry the truth hurts








Tip ??? 
I got one for ya , dont start forrest fires


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

they have info on it on the this site


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A french friend of mine (Jackass) wants to know a little bit more about S. geryi
> 
> ...


they can be kept in shoals, but they are a parasite typ of fish, meaning they nip at fins but if the tank is large enough sa about 500 liters about 2-3 may be kept together i belive
they eat anything just like any other P
moi ossi je ta ver une geri mai ille et deficle pour trouvez, excuse my spelling, je habbit dons les estates unis pui je pas practices








[/quote]

Je n'est parle pas en francias








[/quote]
ontarian








[/quote]
Your French and info on S. Geryi is all wrong








[/quote]
sweet, well thats the info i read on the species, and thanks for giving your tips being as though you have some and i also said my french spelling isnt good, but your negativity is most welcomed








[/quote]
Negativity?.............. Im sorry the truth hurts








Tip ??? 
I got one for ya , dont start forrest fires 
[/quote]
no the truth doesnt hurt, but you dont have to be a d!ck about it, and if you have nothing to say about the thread, why not just stay out of it








i know you have expierence with them and yet you say nothing helpful in your post but negative critisism, and im too sick to deal with your wise assery







go for abike ride or something, did you sell your fish?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

joey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A french friend of mine (Jackass) wants to know a little bit more about S. geryi
> 
> ...


they can be kept in shoals, but they are a parasite typ of fish, meaning they nip at fins but if the tank is large enough sa about 500 liters about 2-3 may be kept together i belive
they eat anything just like any other P
moi ossi je ta ver une geri mai ille et deficle pour trouvez, excuse my spelling, je habbit dons les estates unis pui je pas practices








[/quote]

Je n'est parle pas en francias








[/quote]
ontarian








[/quote]
Your French and info on S. Geryi is all wrong








[/quote]
sweet, well thats the info i read on the species, and thanks for giving your tips being as though you have some and i also said my french spelling isnt good, but your negativity is most welcomed








[/quote]
Negativity?.............. Im sorry the truth hurts








Tip ??? 
I got one for ya , dont start forrest fires 
[/quote]
no the truth doesnt hurt, but you dont have to be a d!ck about it, and if you have nothing to say about the thread, why not just stay out of it 
i know you have expierence with them and yet you say nothing helpful in your post but negative critisism, and im too sick to deal with your wise assery go for abike ride or something, did you sell your fish?
[/quote]
I told you your info was wrong and you call me names ?










> no the truth doesnt hurt, but you dont have to be a d!ck about it, and if you have nothing to say about the thread, why not just stay out of it


Who are you again ?







to be telling me what I should do and shouldnt?

Great way to spread info about a fish you have no idea about.. If you dont know anything about these fish other than what you think you read , just save it.

Here is something for you , try keeping 2 geryi togther without a Divider and see what happens.

Another thing , next time you have a thought ......................Let it go


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect. 
They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
I dont know liters so I dont know what his suggestion would equate to in gallons and tank size..and I would say you may have better luck with 3 or more.
And I feed mine the same thing I fed pygos...and I would say overall care is the same as for pygos..other than maybe a large tank when smaller..but I dont think that has been proven.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> I dont know liters so I dont know what his suggestion would equate to in gallons and tank size..and I would say you may have better luck with 3 or more.
> And I feed mine the same thing I fed pygos...and I would say overall care is the same as for pygos..other than maybe a large tank when smaller..but I dont think that has been proven.


This is wrong 


> about 2-3 may be kept together i belive


Never heard this before and or read it from a reliable source


> but they are a parasite typ of fish


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> I dont know liters so I dont know what his suggestion would equate to in gallons and tank size..and I would say you may have better luck with 3 or more.
> And I feed mine the same thing I fed pygos...and I would say overall care is the same as for pygos..other than maybe a large tank when smaller..but I dont think that has been proven.


This is wrong 


> about 2-3 may be kept together i belive


Never heard this before and or read it from a reliable source


> but they are a parasite typ of fish


[/quote]

why dont you just tell him the answer then since you obviously know more then jeff does also.

instead of saying oh your wrong and you are wrong too why dont you just post the write answer if you know it? wouldnt it save alot of BS?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> I dont know liters so I dont know what his suggestion would equate to in gallons and tank size..and I would say you may have better luck with 3 or more.
> And I feed mine the same thing I fed pygos...and I would say overall care is the same as for pygos..other than maybe a large tank when smaller..but I dont think that has been proven.


This is wrong 


> about 2-3 may be kept together i belive


Never heard this before and or read it from a reliable source


> but they are a parasite typ of fish


[/quote]
harley, i have no need to start stuff with you, i was just passing on the info that i had read on this site and others, if its wrong sorry i was just trying to help but thanks for the personal attack







have a good one dude
liters 500 =125gallons, but the more the better


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> I dont know liters so I dont know what his suggestion would equate to in gallons and tank size..and I would say you may have better luck with 3 or more.
> And I feed mine the same thing I fed pygos...and I would say overall care is the same as for pygos..other than maybe a large tank when smaller..but I dont think that has been proven.


This is wrong 


> about 2-3 may be kept together i belive


Never heard this before and or read it from a reliable source


> but they are a parasite typ of fish


[/quote]

why dont you just tell him the answer then since you obviously know more then jeff does also.

instead of saying oh your wrong and you are wrong too why dont you just post the write answer if you know it? wouldnt it save alot of BS?
[/quote]
Ahh p-guy-dan , we start again dont we ...

Know more than GG??? .......Please........ He and others like Don H are big reason why I have success with my geryi group. You can go back to your hole now

Here is some good geryi info 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=116824
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=113963



> harley, i have no need to start stuff with you, i was just passing on the info that i had read on this site and others, if its wrong sorry i was just trying to help but thanks for the personal attack have a good one dude


No offense taken Joey d


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> I dont know liters so I dont know what his suggestion would equate to in gallons and tank size..and I would say you may have better luck with 3 or more.
> And I feed mine the same thing I fed pygos...and I would say overall care is the same as for pygos..other than maybe a large tank when smaller..but I dont think that has been proven.


This is wrong 


> about 2-3 may be kept together i belive


Never heard this before and or read it from a reliable source


> but they are a parasite typ of fish


[/quote]

why dont you just tell him the answer then since you obviously know more then jeff does also.

instead of saying oh your wrong and you are wrong too why dont you just post the write answer if you know it? wouldnt it save alot of BS?
[/quote]
Ahh p-guy-dan , we start again dont we ...

Know more than GG??? .......Please........ He and others like Don H are big reason why I have success with my geryi group. You can go back to your hole now

Here is some good geryi info 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=116824
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=113963



> harley, i have no need to start stuff with you, i was just passing on the info that i had read on this site and others, if its wrong sorry i was just trying to help but thanks for the personal attack have a good one dude


No offense taken Joey d
[/quote]

if you get your info from GG and have him to thank then how can you tell him that he gave the wrong info???

ALSO all i was saying is instead of beating around the bush and telling people they are giving the wrong info out........ then if you know the right info then cut to the chase and post it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

cant we all just get along and play nice together


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont really know if the suggestion to keep 2 is wrong or not. I tried it and it didnt work...but I also think it was more the individual fish that I tried..and not necessaraly the number...but I really dont know. People say not to keep 2 pygos together...but I raised 2 together from the size of a nickle to about 8"....so once again...it may depend on the individual fish.
As far as being fin nippers..I thought it was generally accepted that Serrasalmus are fin nippers.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont really know if the suggestion to keep 2 is wrong or not. I tried it and it didnt work...but I also think it was more the individual fish that I tried..and not necessaraly the number...but I really dont know. *People say not to keep 2 pygos together*...but I raised 2 together from the size of a nickle to about 8"....so once again...it may depend on the individual fish.
> As far as being fin nippers..I thought it was generally accepted that Serrasalmus are fin nippers.


did you mean to say pygos or serras? i thought pygos could shoal, or is the less there are together the more chance of a problem?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> if you get your info from GG and have him to thank then how can you tell him that he gave the wrong info???


I stated that those words that Joey Wrote were wrong 
Here read this 


> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.


Stop trying to twist my words , your not very good at it. (DAN)



> ALSO all i was saying is instead of beating around the bush and telling people they are giving the wrong info out........ then if you know the right info then cut to the chase and post it.


Same question for you , who are you again ......









Last time I checked the search feature worked great on this board.



> I dont really know if the suggestion to keep 2 is wrong or not. I tried it and it didnt work


I have tried also , no luck either got pics too , but in 3's or better they work great. 
0 for 2 ............I think Ill stay away from haveing 2 of them together.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joey said:


> > I dont really know if the suggestion to keep 2 is wrong or not. I tried it and it didnt work
> 
> 
> I have tried also , no luck either got pics too , but in 3's or better they work great.
> 0 for 2 ............I think Ill stay away from haveing 2 of them together.


I have also read about people that didnt have any luck with 3 or more....so I dont think there are any sure thing with these fish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> I dont know liters so I dont know what his suggestion would equate to in gallons and tank size..and I would say you may have better luck with 3 or more.
> And I feed mine the same thing I fed pygos...and I would say overall care is the same as for pygos..other than maybe a large tank when smaller..but I dont think that has been proven.


*This is wrong* 


> about 2-3 may be kept together i belive


Never heard this before and or read it from a reliable source


> but they are a parasite typ of fish


[/quote]

this is where i was referring to you questioning jeffs info he gave. since then you have edited it tho and now it.

who is the "this is wrong" quote about? becuase you have quoted jeffs info then replied with this is wrong. which is why i was saying that you have said jeffs info is wrong. did you quote the wrong person saying that, like did you mean to quote joeyd instead of jeff?

as for using the search option, maybe they didnt know about it OR they wanted their specific questions answered personally by people with geryi in the hobby to ask them sort of 1 on 1 things.

after all a big part of this forum is helping other people out, and thats why i was asking why you were telling everyone their info wasnt correct instead of just posting the correct info.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> I dont know liters so I dont know what his suggestion would equate to in gallons and tank size..and I would say you may have better luck with 3 or more.
> And I feed mine the same thing I fed pygos...and I would say overall care is the same as for pygos..other than maybe a large tank when smaller..but I dont think that has been proven.


*This is wrong* 


> about 2-3 may be kept together i belive


Never heard this before and or read it from a reliable source


> but they are a parasite typ of fish


[/quote]

this is where i was referring to you questioning jeffs info he gave. since then you have edited it tho and now it.

who is the "this is wrong" quote about? becuase you have quoted jeffs info then replied with this is wrong. which is why i was saying that you have said jeffs info is wrong. did you quote the wrong person saying that, like did you mean to quote joeyd instead of jeff?
[/quote]







, get your head checked doode. and I didnt edit anything. I copied and pasted, your familiar right? 
Not once did I say Jeffs info is wrong , again get your head checked ...
Oh BTW 
Do you have geryi ? Didnt think so ....


> I have also read about people that didnt have any luck with 3 or more....so I dont think there are any sure thing with these fish


Nothing is a sure thing with Piranhas , especally when trying to group serras and or geryi.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

QUOTE(Grosse Gurke @ Mar 28 2006, 02:06 PM)

Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect. 
They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
I dont know liters so I dont know what his suggestion would equate to in gallons and tank size..and I would say you may have better luck with 3 or more.
And I feed mine the same thing I fed pygos...and I would say overall care is the same as for pygos..other than maybe a large tank when smaller..but I dont think that has been proven.

This is wrong

QUOTE
about 2-3 may be kept together i belive

Never heard this before and or read it from a reliable source

QUOTE
but they are a parasite typ of fish

*This post has been edited by MR HARLEY: Today, 05:10 PM*

you didnt edit anything????

also i never said i had geryi. but i know you do which is why i was wondering why you wouldnt just answer his question instead of telling all the other people who ARE ACTUALLY TRYING TO HELP him that they are wrong.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> QUOTE(Grosse Gurke @ Mar 28 2006, 02:06 PM)
> 
> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> ...


Dan , First thing you need to learn how to use the QUOTE feature.

I didnt edit Joeys Posts , I copied and pasted. Thats what Im trying to say.

Now I dont have to help, YOU, HIM or anybody else here on this site , and the more you ask me to do it , the more Im going to tell you to go f*ck yourself.

Got it ????? GOOD .................Now begone, before I take you to pm with this bullshit and have my friends in Canada pay you a visit , and yes Im stupid like that I dont care, so take my words with some meaning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

WTF?

In any case, if I were to try to own multiple geyri's, I would invest in atleast 3-5. I find ANY species of fish does better in groups of atleast 3, with 2 you will constatnly have battles over tank dominance.

Of course, I could be wrong, Ive never kept multiple Serra's...actually my little Rhom is the first Serra Ive kept!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> QUOTE(Grosse Gurke @ Mar 28 2006, 02:06 PM)
> 
> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> ...


Dan , First thing you need to learn how to use the QUOTE feature.

I didnt edit Joeys Posts , I copied and pasted. Thats what Im trying to say.

Now I dont have to help, YOU, HIM or anybody else here on this site , and the more you ask me to do it , the more Im going to tell you to go f*ck yourself.

Got it ????? GOOD .................*Now begone, before I take you to pm with this bullshit and have my friends in Canada pay you a visit * , and yes Im stupid like that I dont care, so take my words with some meaning.
[/quote]
exactly how many friends do you have?i might have to send some counter measures up there myself


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

this might need to be closed- i reccomend takeing the fight away for p-fury, we don't want to hear about it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> this might need to be closed- i reccomend takeing the fight away for p-fury, we don't want to hear about it


theres no fight, just meaningless words between 2 adversaries, perfectly harmless, and kinda funny


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

joey said:


> QUOTE(Grosse Gurke @ Mar 28 2006, 02:06 PM)
> 
> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> ...


Dan , First thing you need to learn how to use the QUOTE feature.

I didnt edit Joeys Posts , I copied and pasted. Thats what Im trying to say.

Now I dont have to help, YOU, HIM or anybody else here on this site , and the more you ask me to do it , the more Im going to tell you to go f*ck yourself.

Got it ????? GOOD .................*Now begone, before I take you to pm with this bullshit and have my friends in Canada pay you a visit * , and yes Im stupid like that I dont care, so take my words with some meaning.
[/quote]
exactly how many friends do you have?i might have to send some counter measures up there myself








[/quote]
You be surprised at how many Canadians I know. They are good people


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> QUOTE(Grosse Gurke @ Mar 28 2006, 02:06 PM)
> 
> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> ...


Dan , First thing you need to learn how to use the QUOTE feature.

I didnt edit Joeys Posts , I copied and pasted. Thats what Im trying to say.

Now I dont have to help, YOU, HIM or anybody else here on this site , and the more you ask me to do it , the more Im going to tell you to go f*ck yourself.

Got it ????? GOOD .................Now begone, before I take you to pm with this bullshit and have my friends in Canada pay you a visit , and yes Im stupid like that I dont care, so take my words with some meaning.
[/quote]

i know you didnt edit joeys post. im saying you edited your own. that whole post was the one i was referring to when i said you were questioning jeff's info

its good to see you have such a helpful attitude these days.

get the stick outta ur ass already. i was simply trying to get this member his answer from you because you werent obviously going to come right out and say it. then you jump on my back with childish internet threats? please old fella dont e thug on me. go take a ride oon your boat and take a few deep breaths you will be alright. dont get too wound up over nothing there harley.

any threats you direct towards me will be saved as evidence when your homies come to get me









act your age. sometimes the younger people on the site are more mature then the adults. in this case me and joeyd









have a good one


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> QUOTE(Grosse Gurke @ Mar 28 2006, 02:06 PM)
> 
> Actually Joey'd's info isnt all incorrect.
> They can be kept in groups as shown by the many groups on this site. They are a Serrasalmus...and because of their mouth and teeth shape...I would say they are fin nippers in the wild moreso then full fish eaters. However that is just based on the structure of the teeth..and how they differ from most other Serrasalmus.
> ...


Dan , First thing you need to learn how to use the QUOTE feature.

I didnt edit Joeys Posts , I copied and pasted. Thats what Im trying to say.

Now I dont have to help, YOU, HIM or anybody else here on this site , and the more you ask me to do it , the more Im going to tell you to go f*ck yourself.

Got it ????? GOOD .................Now begone, before I take you to pm with this bullshit and have my friends in Canada pay you a visit , and yes Im stupid like that I dont care, so take my words with some meaning.
[/quote]

i know you didnt edit joeys post. im saying you edited your own. that whole post was the one i was referring to when i said you were questioning jeff's info

its good to see you have such a helpful attitude these days.

get the stick outta ur ass already. i was simply trying to get this member his answer from you because you werent obviously going to come right out and say it. then you jump on my back with childish internet threats? please old fella dont e thug on me. go take a ride oon your boat and take a few deep breaths you will be alright. dont get too wound up over nothing there harley.

any threats you direct towards me will be saved as evidence when your homies come to get me









act your age. sometimes the younger people on the site are more mature then the adults. in this case me and joeyd









have a good one
[/quote]
Thats all you can come back with huh 'go take a ride on my boat , havent heard that one from ya before , alittle jealous I have done something with my life unlike yourself.

Save it I dont care write it down take a pic , You will get yours watch.

I edited cuz the format wasent quoted right. You have Big talk doode. No e-thug here ask around.

Keep it up dan , youll see :nod:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry Fomoris,

Looks like this thread has been ruined. If you have any further questions...please start another thread.

Closed.


----------

